# Clear Firefox 3 pesky navigation toolbar history



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

This will fix it: 
Type : *about:config* 
Then scroll down to: *browser.urlbar.maxRichResults* 
and change the default. The default setting is 12 and if you 
want nothing, you enter 0. 
You should no longer have entries in the navigation bar.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Well! 1,143 viewers and no posts. Has anyone tried this? I know it works!


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

There are more like that one, too.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

AKAJohnDoe said:


> There are more like that one, too.


Is there some useful purpose to your posting in a 6-year-old thread?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> Is there some useful purpose to your posting in a 6-year-old thread?


What 6-year old thread are you referring to Elvandil? This thread was posted on November 30 2008! I know, you were looking at my Join Date of Aug 2003 werent you?


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Is there some useful purpose to your posting in a 6-year-old thread?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Yes I tried it a month ago and it worked great, Thanks.


----------



## missmouse (Jun 22, 2001)

Lance1 said:


> This will fix it:
> Type : *about:config*
> Then scroll down to: *browser.urlbar.maxRichResults*
> and change the default. The default setting is 12 and if you
> ...


Ok, thanx, but where exactly do I type this?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Open firefox and type it in the address bar. Scroll down to browser.urlbar.maxRichResults


----------

